# D Tech Webcam Drivers



## deals141 (Apr 29, 2009)

Hello Friends,
Can any one please help me in finding D-Tech Web-cam Drivers. Its quite urgent. I lost my Software CD. Please let me know from where I can download it for free.
D-Tech Web-Cam
OS : XP
Browser: Mozilla


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

HI,
I can not find alot on this model.
Do you have a model number?

You can try here:
http://www.fastdownloadarchive.com/search.php?a=4megaupload&q=d+tech+web+cam+drivers
You may have to register (Free)

Here is a link to the Manufacture:
http://www.dtech.cn/en/drive.asp
But it list no webcam drivers

Bill


----------



## Riskyone101 (Oct 22, 2008)

Hello,

Try this:

http://www.vimicro.com/english/product/pc003.htm

Download the webcam chipset detection tool, after you know the chipset number just google it for the correct driver.


----------

